# Cream colored cars



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Everybody post pics of cream, khaki, beige colored cars. Please tell me the name of the paint also.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

heres my lincoln the base is from napa its like a sand or khaki and it has gold ice pearl from kustomshop


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Dec 18 2009, 07:30 PM~16022845
> *heres my lincoln the base is from napa its like a sand or khaki and it has gold ice pearl from kustomshop
> 
> 
> ...



sweet


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

corona cream i love that color


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt, where the beige cars at???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

from Chino's Dreamwork Customs thread page 95


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

tinted corona cream


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Custom tinted vw cream


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 8 2011, 01:03 PM~19817637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shiiiiiiiit Pensacola aint sleepin :no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

OUR CAR CLUB PRESIDENTS CAR


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2011, 11:11 AM~19817710
> *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shiiiiiiiit Pensacola aint sleepin :no:
> *




Nooooo sirrrrrrr we are hibernating... Got a few rides coming out soon..


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 8 2011, 11:07 AM~19817681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This the color from the new beetles? I been looking at this color along with a couple others. I needa figure out a color soon, start paint next month.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 11 2011, 02:24 PM~19845781
> *This the color from the new beetles? I been looking at this color along with a couple others. I needa figure out a color soon, start paint next month.
> *


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Niiiice CDC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the ivory pearl that is on the lincolns is a nice color. thats what i had my car painted.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2011, 07:14 PM~19854257
> *Niiiice CDC
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2011, 12:18 PM~19857436
> *the ivory pearl that is on the lincolns is a nice color. thats what i had my car painted.
> *


did you post pics yet?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

gm frost beige


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 14 2011, 11:50 AM~19866909
> *gm frost beige
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 14 2011, 12:50 PM~19866909
> *gm frost beige
> 
> 
> ...


Reall nice, anymore pics?


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

nice lac


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Ttt, anyone got pics of that bad ass cream colored cutlass? Seen it somewhere before. Can't find it no more


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!


----------

